# North Cobb Bass Club - New Members for 2012



## JBilliard (Nov 4, 2011)

New season beginning January 2012!

North Cobb Bass Club is always looking for new members - Boaters and Non-Boaters welcome! The Club was established in 1982 with members from Marietta, Woodstock, Canton, and Cumming. Most tournaments are fished in Georgia, Alabama, South Carolina, and Tennessee. Tournaments are fished one Saturday per month and there will occasionally be a Saturday/Sunday tournament.


For more information please contact:
Jason Woodward - 770.820.3945
jwoody79@gmail.com

www.NorthCobbBassClub.com
Follow us on Facebook


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 7, 2011)

Our last tournament of the year is at Hartwell this Saturday if anyone wants to check us out.


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## jwoody79 (Nov 15, 2011)

Next meeting is coming up on Nov. 28th at 7:30. Meetings are held at:

The Rib Ranch
2063 CANTON ROAD
MARIETTA, GA 30066

We will be discussing the new schedule for the upcoming 2012 season as well as some other topics...


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## cjlake88 (Nov 22, 2011)

how old do you have to be to join your club?


----------



## jwoody79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Our club follows and abides by all rules made by FLW and their rule on age is you must be 16 years old with a valid drivers license.


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 23, 2011)

Valid Fishing License.


----------



## cjlake88 (Nov 24, 2011)

well im 13, so i guess i cant. do you know any clubs for my age level?


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't.  Maybe look at Non FLW/BASS clubs.


----------



## JBilliard (Nov 26, 2011)

Reminder about our meeting Monday Night.


----------



## JBilliard (Dec 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## JBilliard (Dec 27, 2011)

First Meeting of the year is January 9th.   Anyone interested in fishing a great competitive tournament Club with some great guys please check us out.


----------



## JBilliard (Jan 1, 2012)

Our First tournament of the year will be at Lake Jackson on January 28th.


----------



## JBilliard (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't forget about our meeting tomorrow night at 7:30.  Reach out to me if you have any questions.


----------



## JBilliard (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out our new website:

www.northcobbbassclub.com


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 11, 2012)

I like how you actually had to put this in writing:



> The non- boater has the right to fish from the front of the boat for half of the allotted tournament hours of he so desires.


----------



## JBilliard (Jan 11, 2012)

Wouldn't be there if it wasn't an issue at some point.


----------



## JBilliard (Feb 15, 2012)

Next Tournament is at Wedowee on the 25th.  Reach out to us if you have any questions.

www.northcobbbassclub.com


----------



## JBilliard (Apr 8, 2012)

Just wanted to invite anyone interested in learning more about North Cobb Bass Club to our meeting tomorrow night at 7:30 at the Rib Ranch in Marietta on Hwy 5.


----------



## JBilliard (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jwoody79 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ken Sturdivant will be hosting a seminar at our next monthly meeting on November 5th.


----------

